# A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

-----Engine-----
Intake Air Filter
1JO 129 620 A (Fram replacement - CA8602)
Mass AirFlow sensor (MAF)
06A 906 461 A (for 2.0, but seems to work with AWD)
06A 906 461 D (AWD/AWW)
06A 906 461 L (AWP)
Transverse K04 Turbocharger (upgrade for K03'ers, not the TT225 part)
K04-9500001 (K04 turbo actually the KKK part number, not VW's)
AWD K03 Turbocharger
06A 145 704 A
(Bosch k03-026 cb5015295 5304 101 5066)
AWW K03 Turbocharger
06A 145 704 S 
AEB K03 Turbocharger
058 145 703 L
Note about turbos: an "X" at the end of the part number indicates a rebuilt unit.
Transverse Turbo Swap Parts
1J0 253 115 A (Turbo-DP Gasket)
N 907 678 01 Studs (x4)
058 145 791 Washers (x4)
N 013 812 8 Washers (x2)
058 145 757 B Gasket
06A 253 039 E Gasket
N75 Wastegate Regulator Valve 
058 906 283 C (AWD/AWW?)
058 906 283 F (AWW/AWP/NB Turbo S)
Diverter Valve
06A 145 710 H (Old)
06A 145 710 N (TT/NB Turbo S)
N249 (Diverter Valve Selenoid)
028 906 283N (NB Turbo S/???)
Audi RS4 Drivers Side Intercooler 
078 145 805J
Manifold Absolute Pressure sensor (MAP)
038 906 051
4.0 bar Fuel pressure Regulator
078 133 534 C
Injector Seal O-rings
06A 906 149 (set of 4)
Manifold insert bung
068 133 555 C
Fuel Injectors
06A 906 031 S (AWD, 317.46cc/[email protected], 369cc/[email protected])
06A 906 031 AB (APH, 281.78cc/[email protected])
??? ??? ??? ?? (AMB, [email protected], [email protected])
TT225 Intake Manifold
06A 133 201 AT
TT225 Intake Manifold Gasket
028 129 748
Intake Manifold Gasket
058 129 717 D
Positive Crankcase Ventilation (PCV) Valve 
035 103 245 A
Head Bolts
06A 103 385 A (AWD, APH)
Stock spark plugs 
NGK PFR6Q (Bosch F7LTCR, Autolite 9323)
Coilpacks
06B 905 115 E (AWD)
06B 905 115H (AWP)
06B 905 115G (AWW)
Coilpack bolts (early style coilpacks only)
N 101 174 03
Fuel Pump Relay
1J0 906 383 (AWD)
Oil Filter
06A 115 561 B
AWD 5-speed ECU
06A 906 032 CL
AWD Automatic ECU
06A 906 032 CM
AWW 5-speed ECU
06A 906 032 DL
AWW Automatic ECU
06A 906 032 DM
-or-
06A 906 032 GH
AWP 5-speed ECU
06A 906 032 HS
AWP Automatic ECU
06A 906 032 HF
AWP New Beetle Turbo S ECU
1C0 906 032
Lower Pendulum "Dogbone" Mounting Bolts
N 102 683 02 (8x45mm) - you need 2
N 102 466 03 (10x30mm)
N 905 970 03 (10x70mm)
Exhaust Manifold Gasket
058 253 039 G
Stock AWD Downpipe/Cat
1J2 253 058 RX 
-or-
1J2 253 058 JX 
Front O2 Sensor
06A 906 262 AG (AWD)
06A 905 849 E (New Beetle APH)
Rear O2 sensor (AWD) 
06A 906 262 AJ
-----Transmission-----
TT180 Factory Short Shifter
8N0 711 051 (fits AWD/AWW)
8N0 711 051 A (fits AWP)
VW "High-Performance" 75W/90 Transmission Fluid
G 005 100 A1 
2nd gear grind fix ... parts off "veedubinla"'s invoice (O2J Transmission):
[2] - G-005-100-A1 - oil, .5 litr
[1] - 00076 - brake klee
[1] - 02J-311-239-J - synchr hub
[2] - 02J-311-247-C - synchr ring
[1] - 02J-311-261-K - 2nd gear
[1] - AMV-188-200-03 - seal comp
[3] - G-005-100-A1 - oil, .5 litr
2nd gear grind fix ... parts off "genxguy"'s invoice (O2M Transmission):
[1] - 02J-311-251-J 1st gear
[1] - 02J-311-261-L 2nd gear
[1] - 02J-311-239-J synchr hub
[2] - 02J-311-247-C synchr rng
[2] - 02J-311-277-A synch ring
[2] - 02J-311-279 Outer ring
[1] - 02A-311-531-K reversgear
[2] - G-005-000 Oil-1 litr
-----Brakes-----
25Y GTI (256mm) rear brake Caliper carriers right: 1J0 615 425 E
25Y GTI (256mm) rear brake Caliper carriers left: 1J0 615 426 E
25Y GTI (256mm) rear brake splash guard shield left: 1J0 615 609
25Y GTI (256mm) rear brake splash guard shield right: 1J0 615 610
Audi TT (256mm) Rotors: 8L0 615 601
Audi TT Caliper left: 8N0 615 423 C
Audi TT Caliper Right: 8No 615 424 C
256mm OEM pads: 4B0 698 451
Wheel hub with bearing: 1J0 501 477 A
-----Body/Interior-----
Touch-up Paint
LST OM2 A7W (Reflex Silver)
LST OP2 Z5N (Nogaro Blue)
Euro 25th Anniversary Smoked Headlights:
1J1 941 017N (Passenger's side)
1J1 941 018N (Driver's side)
US/Canada-Spec. Golf/GTI Headlight Bulbs
H7: Low Beam
H7: High Beam
3457: Turn Signal
W5W or 168: City Light (Parking Light)
H3: Fog
Laminated Glass Windshield for GTI/Golf (Jetta?)
1J0 845 011 L
1J0 845 011 M (with tinted band at top)
337 chin spoiler
1J0 805 903 L 007
Rear Valances 
1J5 807 521 C (Jetta 4-Motion, Euro)
1J5 807 521 D (2002.5 Jetta, 4-Motion-style)
1J6 807 521 D (GTI 337) 
1J6 807 521 C (GTI VR6 4-Motion)
1J6 807 521 B41 (2002.5 GTI, cut out for dual exhaust)

Golf R32 Body Kit
1J0 807 217H GRU (Front Bumper)
1J6 807 421J GRU (Rear Bumper) 
1J0 853 859B GRU (Side Skirt - Left?)
1J0 853 860B GRU (Side Skirt - Right?)
Window Regulator Repair Kit (old-style plastic)
ZVW 269 202 (Driver's side)
ZVW 269 201 (Passenger's side)
Window Regulator Repair Kit (new-style metal)
1JM 898 461 (Driver's side)
1JM 898 462 (Passenger's side)
EuroSwitch 
1C0 941 531 A 20H
3 spoke steering wheel 
1J0 419 091 AEE74
Radio Delete Panel (DIN panel that matches VW dash material)
1J0 857 231 1QA 
Mk4 'Cubby hole'
1J0 857 058 B
Armrest latch "button"
3B0 868 445 Q70 (Beige)
3B0 868 445 B41 (Black)
New Beetle Rear Spoiler Motor
1C0 959 733 C = 48mph up - 10mph down version..
1C0 959 733 B = 95mph up/down version..
Let's make a big list and I'll put it somewhere that VWVortex won't accidentally delete it. 
Roger Moore's AWESOME list of Euro parts:
http://bambergvr6.50megs.com/vw_part_numbers.htm
One place to look up part prices:
http://www.vwparts.com/
Interesting pseudo-ETKA (part numbers and diagrams):
http://catalog.exist.ru/audivw/


[Modified by [email protected], 2:57 PM 9-19-2002]


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

I'll save it for the FAQ we're gonna do, anyone have the part number for the radio block off plate? Popular ones may also be 4-motion rear valence, euro rub strip. Thanks for starting it off though Andy
Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

Self Bump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatplat (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

that is odd, i had a "c" n75 on my aww. i got lucky


----------



## GTeeEYE (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (phatplat)*

Thank-you...to bad you didn't have prices to go with it...anyone know what the euro switch costs from VW.


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (phatplat)*

PCV valve 
035 103 245 A
Rear O2 sensor (AWD) 
06A 906 262 AJ
Stock spark plugs 
NGK PFR6Q


----------



## megadome (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (9VW23yrs)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (megadome)*

AWP
Mass AirFlow sensor (MAF)
06A 906 461 L


----------



## 1.8t Wolf (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (UKAUSSI)*

wow thats great man. good job and thanks for saving us from future questions


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (VWMike81)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (Senna 1.8T)*

what about o2 sensors for a aww???


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (20v GTI Guy)*

More part numbers please.


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 9VW23yrs (Jun 22, 2000)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (UKAUSSI)*

Manifold insert bung
068 133 555c


----------



## Maximus1.8T (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

Good jod..lets all add to the list..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (Maximus1.8T)*

Yes, let's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trelms (Apr 22, 2000)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

intake manifold gasket: 058-129-717-d
exh man gasket: 058-253-039-g
headbolts awd, aph: 06a-103-385-a


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (trelms)*

Good stuff, keep 'em coming.


----------



## BORA_WE (May 9, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

Jetta 4-motion rear valance
1J5 807 521 C
Blank radio panel
1J0 857 231
'Cubby hole'
1J0 857 058 B


----------



## xray_boy (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (BORA_WE)*

front O2 sensor engine code APH (NB)
06A 905 849 E


----------



## seanfournier (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (xray_boy)*

I'd just like to mention that this is the one of the best threads I've seen. Thanks to all!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (seanfournier)*









Thank you, thank you very much. I'd just like to say, I ordered a round of peanut butter and banana sandwiches for everyone who added to this thread and made it rock and roll. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dan337 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

Lots of part #'s here, mostly for euro body parts and such: http://bambergvr6.50megs.com/vw_part_numbers.htm
Sort of OT: Anyone have the part # for the Valeo 25th Anniversary smoked headlights?
Great post!
dc


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (Dan337)*

bumpity bump bump


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (jcstomper)*

Thanks Andy!


----------



## waka (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

Great job...Thanks Andy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (waka)*

You're welcome, guys. Ray was my inspiration.


----------



## El Romano Loco (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

First off, thanks for the great info...
Second thing. I need your help trying to find a window reg repair kit for my wife in germany. I just shipped my car there and it busted during shipment. I need to know how much they are in the states and where to buy it before I go drop mad $$ in Deutschland. I have cheaper shipping through the military also. Thanks in advance.
Adrian


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (El Romano Loco)*

The kit only costs about $8. I recently repaired my driver's side window, see the write-up here:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/VW-A4-18T/message/4864


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

Just read about this so HAD to post it:-
*R32 Body Kit*















front bumper - 1J0-807-217H-GRU  $640 
rear bumper - 1J6-807-421J-GRU  $640 
side skirts - 1J0-853-859B-GRU & 1J0-853-860B-GRU  $140 each 


FYI, prices are based on a conversion from euro's (alomost 1:1) and probably are if you walk into a German dealer. (i.e. add tax + shipping + customs duty etc)



[Modified by UKAUSSI, 10:37 PM 6-27-2002]


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (UKAUSSI)*

rear valances 
1J5 807 521-D = 2002.5 Jetta (4mo style)
1J6 807 521 D = 337 GTI 
1J6 807 521 C = VR6 GTI 4 motion (possibly also new US 24v GTI)


----------



## El Romano Loco (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

thanks Andy, i appreciate they help very much. My wife is there alone and I don't want her to get ripped off. I will call my German buddy(mechanic) and tell him to get that kit from the local VW dealership in Kaiserslautern. 
Thanks again








Adrian


----------



## GIO1.8 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (El Romano Loco)*

TT180 Factory Short Shifter
8N0 711 051 (fits AWD/AWW)
8N0 711 051 A (fits AWP)
about this part... it will be a direct replacement for the current part i have on my AWD GTI? will it decrese the throw significantly? and how difficult is it to replace from my stock one? basicaly is it worht it, is it any dif than the one i currently have







?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

Reorganized by function/location for your reading pleasure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GIO1.8 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (GIO1.8)*

Howabout that tt short shifter?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (GIO1.8)*

Newsflash on the window regulators: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=411988


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

337 chin spoiler: 1J0 805 903 L 007
a la http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=363232


----------



## H2O WOLF (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (genxguy)*

What about coilpacks?


----------



## SilverGolf1.8t (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (H2O WOLF)*

BUMP for a great list!!


----------



## B0SCA (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (SilverGolf1.8t)*

phat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (genxguy)*

bump


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (genxguy)*

Bumped!!!


----------



## H2O WOLF (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (eggroller)*

Coilpack is 06B 905 115H. This replaces 06B 905 115G, which is on my car, a 2001 Wolfie. The H model is also much cheaper, $68 compared to about $120 for the G model.


----------



## Dan337 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (H2O WOLF)*

KOMET155 posted these part #'s the other day:
Euro 25th Anniversary Smoked Headlights:
1J1-941-017N
1J1-941-018N
Thanks again KOMET155,
dc


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (genxguy)*

25Y GTI (256mm) rear brake Caliper carriers right: 1J0 615 425 E
25Y GTI (256mm) rear brake Caliper carriers left: 1J0 615 426 E
25Y GTI (256mm) rear brake splash guard shield left: 1J0 615 609
25Y GTI (256mm) rear brake splash guard shield right: 1J0 615 610
in case anyone's thinking about replacing their brakes with the TT setup:
Audi TT (256mm) Rotors: 8L0 615 601
Audi TT Caliper left: 8N0 615 423 C
Audi TT Caliper Right: 8No 615 424 C
256mm OEM pads: 4B0 698 451
Wheel hub with bearing: 1J0 501 477 A
got all these from roger moore http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moclov (Jan 3, 2001)

2nd gear grind fix ... parts off my invoice:
[2] - G-005-100-A1 - oil, .5 litr
[1] - 00076 - brake klee
[1] - 02J-311-239-J - synchr hub
[2] - 02J-311-247-C - synchr ring
[1] - 02J-311-261-K - 2nd gear
[1] - AMV-188-200-03 - seal comp
[3] - G-005-100-A1 - oil, .5 litr


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (moclov)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackjetta18T (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (UKAUSSI)*

BUMP


----------



## 2002CaGti (Mar 19, 2002)

what about the sunglass holder that people use from the beetle?


----------



## H2O WOLF (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]Mass AirFlow sensor (MAF)
06A 906 461 A (for 2.0, but seems to work with AWD)
06A 906 461 D (AWD/AWW)
06A 906 461 L (AWP)[HR][/HR]​I don't think this info is correct. AWW mafs should be the 'L' model, not the 'D' model.


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (GIO1.8)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (2002CaGti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what about the sunglass holder that people use from the beetle?[HR][/HR]​u mean the one that replaces the handle above the driver's side door? i was looking at that today. forgot to get the part number for it. btw, it doesn't fit on golfs, only on beetles. i checked.


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (genxguy)*

can anyone give me the part numbers for the new beetle turbo s, aluminum pedal set? i just went to my local vw and they still dont have the part numbers!


----------



## jessla (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

Great list Andy.......Just want to add #'s from TurboS Beetle

ECU - 1C0 906 032
N249 - 028 906 283N
N75 -058 906 283F
DV - 06A 145 710 N (same as TT, I think)


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

Audi RS4 Drivers Side Intercooler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
078 145 805J


----------



## Unchained (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (Electron Man)*

bump
Are the euro parts available for order here in the US ?


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

Reflex Silver touchup paint: LST OM2 A7W
last 3 char is the actual paint code: A7W
and in case anyone wants to paint their car Nogaro Blue (S4), touchup paint: LST OP2 Z5N
same thing, last 3 char is the actual paint code: Z5N


----------



## spooled_rave (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

my dad just picked up the factory parts pricing book or something. it has 1400 pages with over 100 part numbers listed per page front and back. it may take me a while but i'll try to get some of it up or at least the more common stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (moclov)*

quote:[HR][/HR]2nd gear grind fix ... parts off my invoice:
[2] - G-005-100-A1 - oil, .5 litr
[1] - 00076 - brake klee
[1] - 02J-311-239-J - synchr hub
[2] - 02J-311-247-C - synchr ring
[1] - 02J-311-261-K - 2nd gear
[1] - AMV-188-200-03 - seal comp
[3] - G-005-100-A1 - oil, .5 litr[HR][/HR]​hmm.. veedubinla listed these as his 2nd gear fix parts. wonder why the two lists are different:
1 02J-311-251-J 1st gear
1 02J-311-261-L 2nd gear
1 02J-311-239-J synchr hub
2 02J-311-247-C synchr rng
2 02J-311-277-A synch ring
2 02J-311-279 Outer ring
1 02A-311-531-K reversgear
2 G-005-000 Oil-1 litr


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (genxguy)*

You have a completely different transmission, that's why.








Thanks for the info!


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]You have a completely different transmission, that's why.








Thanks for the info!







[HR][/HR]​geez... someone gimme another shot, i'm obviously not seeing straight.


----------



## GTIGuy01 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (eggroller)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Bumped!!!







[HR][/HR]​LMAO


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (GTIGuy01)*

TTT so this thread doesn't go away.


----------



## spongebob_squarepants (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

Is this window reg part# the new metal ones or the old plastic part?


----------



## Prefekt (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (spongebob_squarepants)*

bump because the search is still disabled and it took me too long to find this post!!!









Thx Andy for starting this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jamaican Dub (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

Wow








Thanks Andy, that one post has all the info I have been searching for.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jessla (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (Jamaican Dub)*

ttt


----------



## SLI (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (jessla)*

Anybody have ther part number for the *Audi TT225 N75 valve*???


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (SL 1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Anybody have ther part number for the *Audi TT225 N75 valve*???
[HR][/HR]​Should be the same as the TT180 and the new 1.8T's, 06A 145 710 N
Also, I added new info about fuel injectors.










[Modified by [email protected], 2:29 PM 8-7-2002]


----------



## SLI (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

N75 valve, not the DV...
quote:[HR][/HR]Anybody have ther part number for the *Audi TT225 N75 valve*???

Should be the same as the TT180 and the new 1.8T's, 06A 145 710 N
Also, I added new info about fuel injectors.









[Modified by [email protected], 2:29 PM 8-7-2002][HR][/HR]​


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (SL 1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]N75 valve, not the DV...[HR][/HR]​Ah, brain fart. Looks to be 058 906 283 C (same as TT180)


----------



## kafercup (Sep 17, 2000)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

back TTT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daveg243 (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (kafercup)*

3 spoke steering wheel is 1J0419091AEE74 I believe. Forgot the airbag part number


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (daveg243)*

I have posted the arm rest latch a couple of times so here it is for the record.
quote:[HR][/HR]3B0-868-445-Q70 latch in beige $3.45
3B0-868-445-B41 latch in black $3.45
FYI~ it is described as a "button" not a latch for some reason. [HR][/HR]​


----------



## blueabdjetta (May 29, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (GIO1.8)*

keep this up top it has some good info.


----------



## M-Diddy (May 6, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

Andy, do you have the p/n's for the nuts and bolts for the downpipe? I have an 02 AWP Jetta?


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (M-Diddy)*

Here's one to help investigate surging:-
Anyone hav the part# for the plastic 2" long "restrictor" that is half way along the pipe from the N75 to the wastgate ? (circled in RED below)
I need AWD, AWW & AWP to see if they are different.


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

burp...


----------



## daveg243 (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (genxguy)*

2002.5 GTI rear apron 1J6807521B41 (rear bumper cut out for dual exhaust)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

Added new stuff, thanks guys!
M-Diddy and UKAUSSI, I haven't found numbers for those parts.


----------



## lawless (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

Can anyone tell me what this part # is.
078 906 283A
It's for a 01 AWW Jetta. 
Thanks.


----------



## daveg243 (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (lawless)*

Thats the new version N75 valve......the "C" version is the one from the Passat which people use to cure surging.


----------



## bldgengineer (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (daveg243)*

I have been told by 2 VW dealers that they will not order any parts that did not come standard on the american version of the car(i.e. euroswitch, smoked, ko* turbos, r32 parts, etc...)


----------



## moclov (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (redlineracing)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have been told by 2 VW dealers that they will not order any parts that did not come standard on the american version of the car(i.e. euroswitch, smoked, ko* turbos, r32 parts, etc...)[HR][/HR]​Same here ... the reasoning that I was given was that the part numbers for Euro parts do not show up in the parts wharehouse database, so even though the dealer may be able to find the part in their catalog, the warehouse doesn't know it exists.


----------



## TRBNIUM (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (moclov)*

This is one of the greatest informational topics EVER! So why isn't it "sticky'd" at the top?
Thanks to everybody for the input!


----------



## bldgengineer (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (moclov)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Same here ... the reasoning that I was given was that the part numbers for Euro parts do not show up in the parts wharehouse database, so even though the dealer may be able to find the part in their catalog, the warehouse doesn't know it exists.[HR][/HR]​Parts warehouse?!







Hell man the only VW dealership that I trust took 2 weeks because it had to order my passenger side mirror from Germany. So I asked them to get me the german mirror("objects may be closer than they appear" in German would've cool







) and they said that they couldn't because of restrictions they had to follow. A FREAKING PIECE OF GLASS FOR GOD'S SAKE!!!! I've gotta travel 50 miles to find a vw dealer that I actually trust with my vehicle and they can't get a part that I'm willing to pay for because it's not the stock part sold in the US.








If I order jdm parts for my civic its a hell of a lot easier to get them from the Honda dealer than getting any parts from VW. They don't have it or can't sell it. Lay off your dealers VWoA


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

err.. andy, that gear grind fix for the 6speed tranny, that's not from my invoice. that's from 'veedubinla'. my 337's been trouble-free (knock on my head)








also, not necessarily part numbers but something ppl always ask about:
for Golf/GTI
Low Beam: H7
High Beam: H7
Turn Signal: 3457
City Light (Parking Light): W5W or 168
Fog: H3


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

parts from TT
225 Manifold
06A-133-201-AT
Gasket 
028-129-748


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (genxguy)*

Thanks! Added the new stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TRBNIUM (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

Just installed the TT shifter in my GTI last week. Thanks for the great info guys!


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

For Turbo or V5 Beetle owners with the electric pop up spoiler.. The (road) speed the spoiler goes up/down at can be changed by swaping out the motor assembly complete with it's control module (comes only as 1 part i'm afraid).
1C0-959-733-C = 48mph up - 10mph down version..
1C0-959-733-B = 95mph up/down version..


----------



## Jay24 (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (MeetleBan)*

Just some odds and ends from my turbo install:
Turbo oil feed line crush washers (need 4): N-013-814-9; $0.79/each list
Turbo coolant drain line crush washers (need 4): N-013-812-8; $0.97/each list
Oil drain line to oilpan gasket: 058-145-757-A; $2.45 list
Exhaust manifold-head locknuts (need 13): N-902-002-01; $1.90/each list
FPR O-ring set (lower and upper, only comes in a set): 037-198-031; $12.80 list


----------



## TRBNIUM (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (Jay24)*

Sticky-icky-icky-icky...


----------



## phatplat (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (TRBNIUM)*

what about the AWW pre cat o2 sensors?


----------



## TurboGTIme (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (GIO1.8)*

about the TT shifter, there's been a lot of posts about it so check the search... But I just put mine in a month ago Its a real easy install-first mod I did to my car and it took me like 45 min.-thats w/ a drink break, flashlight search and working in a dark parking garage.All in all, shifter feels better but not night and day difference-just a little better weighted and a little shorter vertically. I say it was worth the 35 bucks it cost.
mike


----------



## drli (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (TurboGTIme)*

just got my 02 gti 1.8T back for win reg replacement and bad oil cooler.... 
Was told that they were the new style, but didn't remove door pannel and confirm.
These are different numbers then listed above??
right 1JE-837-752-D
left 1JE-837-751-D
Clip 3B0-868-243
Oil cooler 028-117-021-B
seal 038-117-070-A
reservoir 1J0-121-403-B
antifreeze ZVW-237-G12


----------



## got_boost (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (drli)*

back up for another go around....
and just FYI--
Diverter Valve
06A 145 710 H (Old)
06A 145 710 N (TT/NB Turbo S) <~~also is in the 02 AWP's well at least mine it _was_


----------



## phatplat (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (got_boost)*

what about the diverter valve hose? if someone could read that off for me. mine was thrown away with the bov install. stupid beer


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (phatplat)*

ttt


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (Lucky Luciano)*

Here aere a few I have.
1J6-943-021 GTI/Turbo S licence plate light
These two are the p/n's for the rear dewiper treatment.
1HM-827-201-01C Plug 
N-905-748-01 Nut 
1J0-853-601-FDY Golf/GTI front VW emblem


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

337 BBS RC
Rim: 1J0 601 025 AM 2ZQ
Center Cap: 1J0 601 149 AA NZR


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (genxguy)*

This is awesome!


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

burp


----------



## FumetsuGolf (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (lawless)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Can anyone tell me what this part # is.
078 906 283A
It's for a 01 AWW Jetta. 
Thanks. [HR][/HR]​This is the N249 valve, its a solenoid that controls the opening and closing of the DV. If it is not working, it can cause this code: 17608 Turbocharger Bypass Valve (N249) Mechanical Malfunction. (or something to that effect).
Hope this helps.


----------



## malamf (Mar 25, 2000)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (FumetsuGolf)*

anyone have the VW part number for the ECS valve


----------



## bergie_roost 337 (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

these fit on a 337??, i hate to bug, but i have a v/w connection. I have a aem cold air/, i have a "bosch" diverter valve 0 280 142 110-000. Your help would be awesome.....thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (malamf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]anyone have the VW part number for the ECS valve







[HR][/HR]​034-906-283-H


----------



## jrh1230 (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (genxguy)*

2002 GTI 1.8T - Just back from coil pack failure service...
From the invoice:
coil - 06B-905-115-J
plugs - 101-000-063-AA


----------



## preoctavian (Mar 23, 2002)

*OEM Dual Intercooler Kit?*

The search was down so apologize if there has already been discussion on this topic. Based on these factory parts would it be possible to put together a dual intercooler kit. I see that the part numbers for the RS4 driver side intercooler is listed, and that the TT225 manifold is listed. Besides the tubing and clamps what else is necessary to make it work. What am I missing? Is the RS4 intercooler too large? Is it too difficult to get the tubing to work? Or would the cost exceed the ESR kit that runs $895? Thanks for any insight...


[Modified by preoctavian, 6:50 PM 11-6-2002]


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: OEM Dual Intercooler Kit? (preoctavian)*

Jetta Vents:
1J1 819 703 E 2AQ LIST 41.45 
1J0 819 728 E 2AQ LIST 79.76
1J1 819 704 E 2AQ LIST 38.85
Might be nice to post those some place for save keeping. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: OEM Dual Intercooler Kit? (evilpat)*

bump...


----------



## drli (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: OEM Dual Intercooler Kit? (Gabriel J)*

German OEM split blue tinted side mirrors for MKIV  
1J2 857 522 C
1J1 857 521 C


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: OEM Dual Intercooler Kit? (drli)*

Airbag connectors for front seats (2002) so you can plug in your OEM Recaro's without splicing.
*CAUTION* DO NOT DO THIS IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING! You will need a pin extraction tool.
6X0 972 783


----------



## AlfieG23 (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: OEM Dual Intercooler Kit? (SlvrBllt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (GIO1.8)*

i got 2...
stock lug nut caps
6X0601173B01C
plugs for side of seats to cover hex nuts for black interior
1JO881171CB41


----------



## 02'jetta (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (mjmi11er)*

Anyone have the tt injectors part #?

answered my own question:
06A 906 031 S



[Modified by 02'jetta, 3:18 AM 3-28-2003]


----------



## vwcrzy (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers ([email protected])*

Can any tell me if the TT shift kit will bolt on a 93 Corrado VR6?
Which part number do I need, 8N0 711 051 or 8N0 711 051 A ?


----------



## raspa (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (vwcrzy)*

Recaro-Sport seats
Art.-Nr. 1J4 061 811 FKZ* Links (left)
Art.-Nr. 1J4 061 812 FKZ* Rechts (right)
WHEELS
Leichtmetallrad Evolo Colour Concept
Wheel size: 7,5J x 17, ET 38
Art.-Nr. 1J6 071 492 A 666
Designelemente in Rot*
Art.-Nr. 1J6 071 214 015
Design elements in black*
Art.-Nr. 1J6 071 214 041
Design elements in blue*
Art.-Nr. 1J6 071 214 633
Leichtmetallrad Avignon
Wheel size: 7,5J x 17
Art.-Nr. JNV 601 025 A QQ9 Titanium
Wheel size: 7,5J x 17
Art.-Nr. JNV 601 025 A 88Z Sterlingsilber


----------



## GolfGuy2003 (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: A list of Many Common VW Part Numbers (raspa)*

i havent seen any part numbers for the e-brake cupholders. i need greay. thanks


----------

